# Help! A good filter for sand bottom aquariums.



## guppyromz (Dec 27, 2011)

As the title say. I need some suggestions on what filter to use on my 25g Tall Tank. The tank consist of 9 Guppies, and 5 Panda Corydoras. My tank used to have a pebbles and Im using a under-gravel filter for it. But, sand looks much more beautiful on my tank. So, I need sa PRO help guys.


----------



## Fishguy2727 (Dec 22, 2011)

Definitely get the UGF out of there, this isn't 1985. 

Any filter should be fine. To be safe I like to keep the intake at least halfway up the tank so that if fish dig around in the sand the intake isn't right there to suck it up. Other than that it shouldn't matter. I prefer the AquaClears, I would do the AquaClear 70 on that tank. I would put a prefilter over the intake though, not so much as for the sand, but it will help, but because their intake strainers are poorly designed and too small.


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

I'd go with a sponge filter with sand, should work just fine and unless you get fish that really need a current in the water you it should be all you need, its the cheapest, the least noisy, the least prone to break and a good one if you have plans to plant your aquarium down the line.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Canister filter is good if you can afford it. I also like HOB's, since you can limit the flow.

Sponge filters are great too though.


----------



## mjbn (Jun 22, 2010)

I run a Sunsun/Aquatop/Perfect HW-302 canister filter in my 20G and it's the most silent filter I've ever had. It was also only $50. I also have only sand aquariums, but it is not a problem at all.


----------



## guppyromz (Dec 27, 2011)

I'll go to my local fish store to ask about the sponge filter. But, I got my eye on it. 

Simple Question, If I put a sponge filter on the other side of the tank. Will it still filter the whole aquarium? 



As you can see, I will put the sponge filter on the right corner of my tank so that it wont be a hindrance in the decor.



And my tank looks like this in a far view.. Its a 25g tall tank.


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes it will do fine just off to a corner, contrary to what most people think fast filter flow is mainly only good for pulling suspended particulates out of the water quicker, or if you have a heavily stocked tank and have a need to push alot of water through alot of filter material. In a normally stocked tank the sponge filter should keep up just fine, just be aware of one thing, because of the slow flow its not to uncommon in a tank with a sponge filter to be a couple of degrees warmer at the top of the water then at the bottom, but from what I've seen the fish don't mind at all. Just keep the filter next to the heater so it helps distribute the heat better.


----------



## bigfish93 (Jul 7, 2009)

zof is right about the water being a little warmer at the top with a sponge filter. I am currently running a sponge filter on my 20 gallon and when I do my tank maintance, I can feel a little bit of a difference. The fish don't seem to mind though as they swim in all areas of the tank and are alive and well. I have found that to get the most accurate read with a thermometer, place it in the middle of the glass. Not at the top or bottom, but in the middle.


----------

